# Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?



## Daxelinho (25. März 2013)

*Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Guten Tag,

mein Vater hat mir aufgetragen, herauszufinden, welche Satellitenschüssel von den aufgeführten am besten ist. Er hat mir 4 KVA von Installateuren gegeben, da ich aber keine Ahnung von Satellitenschüsseln habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich hier ja mal nachfragen kann 

Also: Was glaubt ihr, ist die beste und ist den Preis wert? Ist für einen Haushalt mit 3 Anschlüssen.

1. Triax Sat-Spiegel EDS 78 EP-Logo RAL 7016
*50,41 €, 2 Stk*

2. CityCom Parabolspiegel SM 850 gr
*83,19 €*

3. TechniSAT Parabolspiegel SM 850 gr
*100,84 €*

4. Satellitenspiegel DAA 780 Braun
*100,76 €*

Wenn ihr noch fragen habt, dann stellt diese natürlich 

PS: Haltet ihr *634,36 €*, *737,29 €*, *741,17 €* bzw. *751,36 €* für einen fairen Preis incl. Einbau und Installation?


----------



## Speed4Fun (25. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Die vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis beste Sat-Antenne:

Gibertini OP 85 SE - Alu-Antenne | HM-Sat

Auch perfekt geeignet für Monoblock-LNBs.


----------



## Daxelinho (25. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Was sind Monoblock-LNBs?  Muss halt nur so ausgelegt sein, dass 3 Anschlüsse darüber laufen können 

Wie du schon siehst: Ich habe so gut wie keine Ahnung, weiß nur, dass der LNB das Ding vorne an der Schüssel ist, womit das Signal umgesetzt wird


----------



## dragonlort (25. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Also ich kann dir die schüssel von Fuba empfehlen, die habe ich selber und bin sehr zurfrieden keine bild schwankungen oder ausfall. Egal bei wind regen schnee


----------



## Daxelinho (26. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Kann man da auch mehrere Anschlüsse dran anschließen? Ohne noch weitere Sachen zu kaufen? Falls doch: Was und wie teuer wär's?


----------



## Speed4Fun (26. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Was sind Monoblock-LNBs?  Muss halt nur so ausgelegt sein, dass 3 Anschlüsse darüber laufen können...


 
Ein Monoblock-LNB beinhaltet im Prinzip zwei LNBs in einem Gehäuse, um zwei Satelliten mit festem Winkelabstand (z.B Astra 19.2 Grad Ost + Hotbird 13.2 Grad Ost, 6 Grad Abstand) gleichzeitig zu empfangen.

Womit man sich einen Multifeedhalter für zwei LNBs spart:

MAXIMUM XO-64 6° Monoblock Quad LNB 0,1 dB HDTV | HM-Sat

Da Monoblock-LNBs immer mit einem festen Winkelabstand gebaut werden, benötigen diese LNBs auch Sat-Spiegel mit bestimmten Parametern, um richtig zu funktionieren.

Die Gibertini erfüllt diese Anforderungen perfekt.

Übrigens ist das obige Beispiel ein Quad-LNB, an dem man 4 Geräte gleichzeitig betreiben kann (Single=1, Dual=2, Quad=4).


----------



## Timsu (26. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Welche Satelliten willst du überhaupt nutzen?

Für Astra 19,2 würde ich eine 60 cm GFK Schüssel nehmen, alternativ Aluminium.


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Eine GFK-Schüssel lohnt sich allerdings erst bei größeren Durchmessern, wenn ein Verbiegen der Schüssel durch Windlast oder Schnee vermieden werden soll.

Bei Größen bis 1 Meter ist das allerdings nicht notwendig.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (27. März 2013)

Was beinhaltet denn die Installation, bei deinen angegebenen "utopischen" Preisen, von über 600-700€?
Kabel verlegen, Sendersuche, oder nur Schüssel montieren und ausrichten? Denn das geht problemlos auch alleine.

Weil mir gerade keine arbeiten einfallen würden die solch einen Preis rechtfertigen würden, selbst inkl. Sat Schüssel nicht!
Außer es müssten noch 200m Kabel gelegt und Verteiler gesetzt werden.

Frage is noch, wo hängt die Schüssel später? Leicht überdacht? Etwas windgeschützt?

Ich würde mir persönlich z.B. keine Schüssel mehr kleiner als 85cm Durchmesser zulegen.

Ich benutze seit 4 Jahren nen SatConn 100cm Spiegel inkl. Quad LNB und hatte, seit dem, nie wieder Bildausfälle, oder Störungen bei Gewitter oder generell schlechtem Wetter. Mit meinem 80er Spiegel vorher ist das ab und an mal vorgekommen. Mit dem 60er, den mein Sohn hatte, hat's schon gereicht, wenn es nur stark regnete und der Empfang war weg.

Allerdings muss dann für so einen "großen" Spiegel ein geeigneter Platz gefunden werden.

MfG


----------



## X2theZ (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

als aller erstes muss ich mal sagen, dass die qualität der sat-anlage nicht an der verwendeten schüssel zu messen ist!

viel wichtigter sind vor allem!!! 
- eine ordentliche halterung, die auch wind und wetter standhält (bei der planung der anlage auch drauf achten, ob man ein windgeschütztes plätzchen an fassade oder am dach findet. das trägt einer stabilen signalübertragung natürlich zusätzlich bei)
- KEIN !!!! 0/8/15 LNB - hier gibt es nicht zu verachtende qualitätsunterschiede. 
- eine saubere kabelverlegung (inkl. kabelschlauch) ist für die langlebigkeit der anlage ebenso wichtig.
- saubere F-stecker-montage! wenn man das das erste mal macht, und nicht weiß wie, kann das auch eine schleichende fehlerquelle werden.
- die ausrichtung der schüssel sollte ebenso professionell durchgeführt werden. die kva-legenden firmen haben wohl die entsprechenden profi-messgereäte.

sag doch mal, welche arbeiten in den kostenvoranschlägen enthalten sind.
wenn es sich dabei um eine komplettinstallation handelt - zb halterungsmontage, schüsselmontage, 3 anschlüsse in die gewünschten räume mit kabelschlauch über dach einziehen (eventuell in vorhandene kabelkanäle), komplette anschluss-, justierungs- und einstellungsarbeiten usw... dann ist das eine ganztagesarbeit und dafür ein preis um 600-700 € durchaus vertretbar.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (27. März 2013)

Deshalb ja meine Frage, was die Installation alles beinhaltet. Wenn natürlich die komplette Hausinstallation inkl. Material darin enthalten ist und der Zeitaufwand sich auf einen Arbeitstag summiert, ist der Preis natürlich berechtigt.

Obwohl ich da trotzdem, wenn möglich, selbst Hand anlegen würde. Denn Hexerei ist die Montage und der Anschluss einer solchen Anlage nicht und ausreichend bebilderte Anleitung zur Montage von F-Steckern usw. sollten auch zu finden sein. Kabel ordentlich verlegen (definitiv keine knicke und/oder zu enge Biegeradien bei Koaxialkabeln!) sollte auch kein größeres Problem für den "Laien" darstellen.
Natürlich will ich jetzt auch keinen Fernsehtechniker arbeitslos machen, aber jeder will schließlich irgendwo mal sparen und vielleicht muss der Techniker ja in "diesem" Fall hier nicht unbedingt ALLES machen, sondern nur nen Teil.

Zur Ausrichtung, also mag sein das der Fachmann "Profi Messgeräte" benutzt. Ich kenne aber auch zu Genüge Techniker, die dazu ganz einfach die "günstigsten" Sat Finder nutzen, da diese auch ihren Zweck, weitestgehend, erfüllen.

Bei den 4 Schüsseln die ich bis jetzt montiert habe, hat mir sogar einfach ne zweite Person und der Receiver gereicht. Geht genauso schnell, wenn man ca. weiß, wo man mit der Ausrichtung beginnen muss (Ausrichtung der alten Schüssel markieren, falls vorhanden, oder evtl. Beim Nachbarn ne gewisse Richtung abschauen). Empfang und Signalstärke/Qualität am Receiver 100%, festschrauben, fertig.

Ich wollte auch nicht auf beste "Qualität" beim Spiegel hinaus, sondern eher auf die Größe. Denn je mehr Abstrahl-/ Auffangfläche vorhanden ist, umso besser ist der Empfang. Stabile Montage, ein vernünftiges LNB sowie nicht das billigste Kabel natürlich vorausgesetzt.

MfG


----------



## X2theZ (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

da stimme ich dir bei allem zu. 
ich wollte dem TE nur verdeutlichen, dass es 1. nicht nur auf die schüssel ankommt, weil die fragestellung im eingangspost darauf abzielte und 2. dass die preise durchaus gerechtfertigt sein können.

mal schaun, ob wir noch eine auflistung der arbeiten aus den kostenvoranschlägen vom te bekommen. 
interessieren würds mich nämlich auch, was um die preise alles dabei ist.


----------



## Daxelinho (27. März 2013)

Na klar, wenn ich gleich am PC von schreibe ich euch das 

Position ist oben auf dem Dach 

PS: Keine Ahnung, welche Satelliten mein Dad nutzen möchte  Und er hat davon noch viel weniger Ahnung als ich 

EDIT: Hier die Angebote, damit es schneller geht in Bildform 

*Angebot 1*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Angebot 2*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Angebot 3*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Angebot 4*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X2theZ (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

dachte ichs mir doch, dass das rundum-sorglos-pakete sind.
ich würde angebot 1 od. 4 nehmen. die preise sind wie gesagt "angemessen". 
fehlt beim angebot 2 absichtlich das lnb?

hier kannst du mal gucken, was es alles für satelliten gibt: KingOfSat - Europäisches Satelliten-Zapping & -Verzeichnis
standardmäßig dreht man auf den astra 19,2 ° ost, da hier alle gängigen sender ausgetrahlt werden.
prosieben, rtl, vox usw. ard zdf das erste usw.
hier die liste: Astra 1H / Astra 1KR / Astra 1L / Astra 1M / Astra 2B / Astra 2C (19.2°E) - Alle Übertragungen - Frequenzen - KingOfSat


----------



## Nemesis_AS (27. März 2013)

Ok, da stimme ich jetzt X2theZ bei allem zu

Wobei ich trotzdem vielleicht versuchen würde, einen Teil in Eigenregie zu erledigen.
Oder einfach mal von den besten Angeboten die zu verwendende Technik (Schüssel, LNB) die Preise vergleichen, eventuell gäbe es da noch Verhandlungsmöglichkeit.

Allerdings wäre die direkte Dachmontage auch für mich zu riskant und ich würde das dann doch lieber jemand anderem überlassen

So gesehen sind die Preise für das "rundum sorglos Paket" (schön gesagt X2theZ) also berechtigt.

MfG


----------



## Daxelinho (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

OK, freut mich 

Das ausrichten wird der werte Herr Techniker wohl auch übernehmen, oder?  Es sollte auch Sky empfangbar sein, aber das wird der Installateur wohl machen 

Nur bei unserem Haus ist das so eine Sache, anbringen bzw. ausrichten der Schüssel ist eben zu riskant, verlegen der Kabel ist bei uns ohnehin schon schwer, das Haus ist schon was älter und damals hat man eben so billig gebaut wie geht .. Wir haben z.B. Stromatten als Dämmung in den Dachschrägen bzw. auf dem Dachboden gar keine Dämmung unter den Ziegeln..  Deshalb wollen wir im Sommer auch mal alles richtig dämmen, darin kennt sich mein Vater jedoch aus und das machen wir auch alleine 

Aber das installieren der Technik sollte ich hinbekommen, mal sehen was mein Vater sagt 

Ich bedanke mich natürlich und bin euch sehr dankbar  Werde das dann so an meinen Vater weiterleiten, dass das 1. bzw. 4. am besten ist


----------



## Timsu (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Kann es sein, dass der vorgeschriebene Blitzschutz im Angebot fehlt?


----------



## X2theZ (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Das ausrichten wird der werte Herr Techniker wohl auch übernehmen, oder?  Es sollte auch Sky empfangbar sein, aber das wird der Installateur wohl machen



sky-sender sind ebenfalls über astra 19,2 ost empfangbar.

das einstellen ist auf angebot 1 sogar extra angeführt (messgerät-pauschale). die müssen wohl ihr 2000,- euro messgerät schneller amortisieren ^^

@timsu
betr. blitzschutz wird beispielsweise ein erdungsblock auf der rechnung unter kleinmaterial (montagematerial) fallen.


----------



## Daxelinho (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Mein Vater hat vorhin das Angebot Nr. 1 gebucht, natürlich versucht er da noch was am Preis zu machen


----------



## X2theZ (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

gut so  gerade bei solchen aufträgen sollte man immer versuchen zu verhandeln. da geht meistens was.


----------



## ZeroX360 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Hm Angebot 1 also die Technisat Schüsseln waren soweit ganz okay.
Frage mich ob die immer noch dieses Problem haben das die vergammeln.
Kam auch nur bei der Verschraubung vor und ist eigentlich uninteressant da man diese ja nicht immer wieder demontiert.

Wird der ganze eigentlich nun geerdet und am Potenzialausgleich gehängt?

Edit: Preislich aufjedenfall noch was dran drehen.


----------



## Daxelinho (27. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*



			
				ZeroX360 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird der ganze eigentlich nun geerdet und am Potenzialausgleich gehängt?


Frage ich nach 

Aber soweit ich weiß wird es geerdet  Was ist der Potenzialausgleich bzw. wofür ist der da?


----------



## Speed4Fun (28. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Sorry, aber Angebot 1 ist völlig überteuert.

Alleine die Kombination aus Sat-Spiegel und LNB ist mit rund 280,- € (inkl. MwSt.) mehr als 100,- € teurer als im freien Handel.

Dazu kommt das Kabelmaterial nach Verbrauch, bei dem kein Meterpreis angegeben ist.

Da würde ich auf jeden Fall ein Alternativangebot einholen.

Oder sich die Hände mal schmutzig machen und selbst ran gehen.


----------



## X2theZ (28. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

kaffee ist im supermarkt auch günster als im kaffeehaus.


----------



## Speed4Fun (28. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*



X2theZ schrieb:


> kaffee ist im supermarkt auch günster als im kaffeehaus.


 
Im Hyde Park Speakers' Corner kann man seinen Unsinn auch besser an den Mann bringen als hier.


----------



## ZeroX360 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Trotzdem hat *X2theZ* nicht unrecht.
Im Einzelhandel kannste keine Internetpreise fordern.
Denn dann könnten die ihren Laden dicht machen alle Mitarbeiter kündigen.
Und ein paar Lagerarbeiter einstellen.
Somit ebenfalls ein Internet-Shop draus machen.

@TE
Erdung ist für den Blitzschutz im Prinzip bringt das nicht viel der Blitz sucht sich meist eh nen anderen Weg.
Leider finde ich das schöne Bildchen nicht mehr. 
Aber man ist auf der Versicherungstechnisch sicheren Seite.

Und Potentialausgleich ist einfach nur damit du keine gefegt bekommst.
Zumindest mit nicht ganz so schlimmen Folgen.
Den im Fehlerfall kann es passieren das sich in den Geräten vielleicht was auflötet. (Oder was auch immer)
Und Saft auf dem Gehäuse ist oder am Koaxkabel oder irgendwas anderes.
Somit hat man hier wenigstens Schutz und FI fliegt raus.

Ich hoffe das war so weit alles richtig schon lange mich mit dem Kram nicht mehr auseinander gesetzt.
Ansonst bitte ich wenn mich zu korrigieren.
Aufjedenfall ist Potentialausgleich Sinnvoll.

_Mal so nebenbei:_
_Potentialausgleich 4mm²
Blitzschutz 16mm²_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So könnte ein Potenzialausgleich aussehen.
Sind zwar nicht die schönsten Anlagen bzw es handelt sich um eine KDG-Anlage.
Aber im Potential müssen die auch eingebunden werden.

In deinem Fall wäre das eine Potischiene.
Wo die Satellitenschüssel und Erdungsbock angeschlossen sind.


----------



## Timsu (28. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Mit Kompressionssteckern, so muss das!


----------



## ZeroX360 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Alles andere ist auch Käse und Privat hab ichs mir auch zugelegt.
Und wenn ich so manche Firmen seh hantieren die immer noch mit alten F-Steckern rum.


----------



## wheeler (28. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*



Timsu schrieb:


> Mit Kompressionssteckern, so muss das!


was genau ist das,und wozu dient der?


----------



## ZeroX360 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Das war damals der alte F-Stecker zum aufdrehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird heute benutzt gibts in einigen größen selber nutze ich die 4.9 und 5.1 passen meist so überall drauf.
Und ne Handvoll für Minikoax aber die sind selten in Benutzung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so könnte das Werkzeug aussehen gibt viele Variationen diese hier hab ich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteil der neueren Kompressionssteckern sind:
- sehr Umwelt beständig (hatte mal Stecker verloren auf der Straße lag nach einem halben Jahr da immer noch ohne rostige stellen)
- nahezu Wasserdicht
- guter Schutz vor Ingress (Einstrahlung)
- mit vernümftigen Werkzeug sitzt jeder Stecker perfekt
- keine Verletzungsgefahr (viele haben abisoliert mit einem Teppichmesser )
- sitzen Bombenfest


----------



## X2theZ (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Im Hyde Park Speakers' Corner kann man seinen Unsinn auch besser an den Mann bringen als hier.



why so mad? 

zerox360 hat den grund für die preisunterschiede schöner formuliert.
dachte nicht, dass das notwendig ist. sry.


----------



## Speed4Fun (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Sorry, aber was soll denn solch ein Posting ohne weitere Kommentare:



X2theZ schrieb:


> kaffee ist im supermarkt auch günster als im kaffeehaus.



Was bitte hat das mit einer Sat-Installation zu tun?

Und dann noch die Mimose spielen. 

Aber um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen, das Angebot ist typisch auf technische Laien (in diesem Bereich) angepasst.

Der TE sollte sich erst einige Grundlagen zum Thema Sat-Installation aneignen, um wenigstens seinen Bedarf formulieren zu können.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Satellitenschüssel am besten?*

Ich hatte ja garkeinen Bedarf daran, mein Vater kam auf mich zu, meinte zu mir: "Guck mal im Internet, welches das beste Angebot ist."

Naja, und da mein Vater ein ungeduldiger Mensch ist hatte ich nicht die Zeit, mir Grundlagen anzueignen


----------

